# Best knot for casting



## riley3400 (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I have a spinning reel set up for land based shark fishing and the reel has 500 yards of 50# power pro with about a 20 ft wind on leader. The problem is the bimini twist knot doesn't fly through the guides that well from the wind on leader, so I was thinking a topshot leader tied directly to the braid would work better? What would be the strongest knot out there for the braid to topshot connection that can handle 6 ft blacktips and can easily cast through the guides? any advice appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm just a newby but I have a big spinner for shark fishing. I tried it with 20 ft of shock leader I used an albright with a lock on the braid side. I run 30# PP but next time it will be the 50.
I did not like the way it went through either and I lost a couple of shock leaders. I'm lucky I didn't loose some guides too. You have 50# braid. I'm just going to run the braid. I have a Breakaway Cannon on it and it works great with the braid. I'm going to cast with the braid through the end guide and just cut off every few times and retie. When you crank that big rod over with 6+ ounces and bait and pull the trigger on the breakaway. It is a cannon. If it ain't right somethings going to bust.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

What kind of wind-on? 

I make them without the loop on the end and then tie an improved albright/alberto from the mainline to the hollow. Works well for me and is the pretty much the smallest thing possible outside running hollow core as your mainline.

Also... an sebile/FG knot would technically be the smallest and strongest way to tie straight to the mono, but it takes a good bit of practice and still doesn't give me a "warm and fuzzy"


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4R3_znSAPz8&lc=uilPIDgU7pFZYFFUUsq10OqEIEt_cD7Kt3KkqBNDExo

This one looked very nice.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

:fishing:You can make a spider hitch that is plenty strong in braid. It's a bunch smaller than the Bimini and for my fishing has worked very well. I take the double braid off the spider hitch and tie it to the leader with an Albright of sorts. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

think me and the dude have discussed the sebile before, I have grown to love it and it seems confusing but its really simple once you learn it and super strong. there are some good videos on how to do it and a couple different ways. I had a tough time figuring it out on video but once I learned it, it took me one try to show my buddy and he nailed it. keep it the wraps tight when tying is the key and superglue or hit your mono with a lighter at the end when your done and you'll have no problems. find someone who knows how to do it is the easiest way or figure out from video on a free evening. Dude it will make you warm and fuzzy if you give it a chance.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Are you connecting the wind on with a cats paw? If not it'll be a big knot. I use the same setup casting poppers to bluefin and you can't even hear the knot go thru the guides.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

what lb mono ya usin for a wind on? you can always use a short piece of hollow to splice the 2 togather, no knot, 100% line strength if done properly.
js


----------



## Clintoje (May 16, 2013)

I prefer a blood knot. It works great when I'm surf casting 10oz and bait. I'm also using conventional reels as well.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

blood knot doesn't work with braid.


----------



## Clintoje (May 16, 2013)

Your right, it doesn't braid to braid. It works great mono to braid. My top shot is either 50lb mono or 100 lb braid depending on the rig I'm using. The spring action the mono gives is what allows me to send 10oz and bait 90 to 100 yards when I'm casting a 6/0 Penn senator on a 13' Heavy-Action Surf Rod.


----------

